# Crazy baby goat



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Despite my poor aim (hes too fast in my defense!), these pictures of Potter still crack me up. He is soooo hyper and is always springing all over the place! He about gave me a heart attack when he was 3 days old and was at the top of the fort, I went to help him get down but he jumped before I got to him... and landed safely on top of his sister lol.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness. What a cutie!


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

Hahahahaha I love the last one with the tree! Ninja goat!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh that is just adorable 
Such joy and happiness with life


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh my god, I love him!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

hahaha, he's so cute!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## fezz09 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hahaha YES!!! Those are awesome! And honestly if i didn't know goats I would think there was someone just outside the frame throwing him around haha


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Oh these are too cute!! I have a doe due any day now and it will be my first kids. I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

He really is such a happy guy! I sure wish I had his energy!


----------



## maisonlechat2 (Nov 6, 2012)

Way way too cute! I cant wait to have one! Just darling!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Attach a 6ft section of heavy log chain around his neck just before photo sessions. That'll slow him down enough, maybe you can get a few pictures!

Bob


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Haha! Too cute and funny!


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Love these pictures! You should submit them for a calander or something!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Pure unadulterated joy. Fantastic!


----------

